# Cotton!!!!



## Yoda (6/6/15)

Just wanted to share my cotton boiling day pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (6/6/15)

Yoda said:


> Just wanted to share my cotton boiling day pics
> View attachment 28810
> View attachment 28811



Thank God I'm done with that. Will never have to do that again since I started to use Rayon and Native wicks.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (6/6/15)

Now thats commitment to your vaping life style @Yoda. I must admit I'm way too lazy for that.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/6/15)

Eish, I don't even wash my hands before wicking and you boil your cotton! So happy right now my OCD affects other things than being a clean freak  Great commitment bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoda (6/6/15)

Lol thanks all!!! I boiled about half of the bag waiting for them to dry out and will see how it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------

